# How do I calculate for the drop shadow of a hanging cone with the light source to the top right?



## P0PPR0XXX (Aug 26, 2021)

Trying to find the angle of the ellipse that would be cast from a hanging cone or cone that is suspended in the air, with a light source to the top right of said suspended cone. its for this graphite drawing I am doing. Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)

Due to the number of variables, such as size and shape of cone, distance from surface on which shadow will fall, number of surfaces on which the shadow will fall, distance from light source, etc., the best way to determine the angle of the ellipse might be to make a cone, suspend it under a light source and observe the shadow. I've no doubt there is a mathematical method of determining that angle, it might be more cumbersome due to the number of variables.


----------

